# Jewelry boxes



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wanting to know if anyone builds jewelry boxes either for fun or profit?If so do you have any pointers,do's and dont's?Pics of your work.I'm thinking of starting one soon.Most are simple and straight foward.I've got some beautiful spalted maple that I want to use.I've got alot of diferent kinds of wood to choose and use.Maple,Walnut,Cherry,Poplar,Cedar and alot of spalted maple.Thanks for your input.
Donny


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I built one for my wife for Christmas. It was a prettty big undertaking. If I had to price it out it would be outrageous.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hey now...*

Great job on the jewelry box... I used to build some of them but as was mentioned, an intricate jewelry box is a very ornate and big undertaking... To be honest they are a neat thing to build... I used to know a gent who made some intricate and beautiful boxes.. It took him several years, to find the right market but he did well once he found the people found out about him and his quality..


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

That's beautiful, nice work.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have built and sold some smaller ones and valets to throw wallet/keys in and store watches and rings. One of my favorite inspirational jewelry chest websites has $4200 jewelry armoires-jewelry-chests.com. Here is one of my recent ones, a cuff link box that took 4 hours and charged $170. I have a dedicated (cheap) miter saw set at 45 and extended fence, a shooting board and tuned plane to clean the 45's, and lots of very large rubber bands to use as clamps (from Office Depot). Rubber bands are your friend on box glue ups.:yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Really nice work guys. True craftsmanship.

Gerry


----------



## Ryu Bateson (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow........ those are incredible!

I made one for my Girlfriend, but it wasnt anything like these!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Donny - I've made 3 so far for friends and family....I've only got pics of the 1st and 3rd. It's always fun but the small size actually adds an element of challenge. You just have to be really precise and careful with smaller parts. Use finer tooth blades and cutters if you can...a little tearout looks big on a box this small.

This one's maple and padauk:














This one's red oak and lacewood:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

All these boxes are little jewels themselves guys. Very nice.

Leo, if your wife has enough jewelry to fill that box, and even half of it is real, it is bound to be your turn to go on a toll-buying spree.


----------



## boxer (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is one I made from Lacewood, Leopardwood and Wenge.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

all very snappy!!!


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm looking for magazines that have jewelry boxes in them.I have hundreds of magazines but it could take a long time to look through them all so if you know of a mag. that has one in it please let me know.I have WOOD,Shopnotes,Poplar Woodworking,Workbench,Woodworkers Journal,and some others.If I don't have it I will get it. Thanks, Donny


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice guys....real nice! :thumbsup: I was wondering if someone would show one off with keyed miters and then boxer showed up!!!I count 13 pieces in that Lam.Top......... as TT put it ,Nice gems!:thumbsup: 
Mark


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Since my woodworking is on hold for a little while longer, I have been getting my fix vicariously through my customers. 
Here are some pictures one of my customers in Hawaii, Robin Clark, sent me last week. Someone obviously has an affinity for mass producing jewelry boxes. Beautiful jewelry boxes, with all those cool exotic woods!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> ....Beautiful jewelry boxes, with all those cool exotic woods!


Those are nice. HHhmmm....maybe I'll have to make one out of mesquite! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

what thickness of wood makes for a good box? I estimate 1/2 for the box and maybe 1/4 for the interior parts....


----------



## boxer (Dec 6, 2006)

Dvoigt said:


> what thickness of wood makes for a good box? I estimate 1/2 for the box and maybe 1/4 for the interior parts....


I think it really depends on the size of the box. The one I posted is 14"x8"x4", I believe. The thickness is exactly what you said. But on a box that is 4x6, 1/2" thickness would make it look too bulky. 3/8" would probably look better. But as in everything else, it's all about what you (or the customer) likes.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

knotscott said:


> Those are nice. HHhmmm....maybe I'll have to make one out of mesquite! :thumbsup:


Maybe you should, but as far as I know he didn't use any Mesquite. He isn't one of my wood customers yet. He purchsed one of my dovetail jigs to make all those boxes and was very happy with the jig so he sent me a testamonial and some pics.

However we are discussing a trade so I can get some of that exotic Hawaiian wood for some of my red stuff. :smile: 

I am going out the Mesquite patch tomorrow I hope. I need to drop a big walnut that's out there on the creek bank. If I go - and I think i will be able to since there's only a 10% of rain tomorrow then I will look for some Mesquite for you haven't already struck a deal with somone.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

TT I just finished a 3 year tour of duty in Hawaii, and I can tell you that Koa wood makes some of the most incredibly beautiful furniture I have ever seen, crazy expensive though... That is one trade I can guarantee you will not be disappointed with.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with Lucus about KOA wood. As strong if not stronger than Bamboo.

Ummm Lucas, do you know anything about tha Mac tree there in Aloha state? The famous nut tree? I heard that wood was also very strong [not to mention the nutshell of the Mac nut]

Koa wood guitar

[NOTE: I *DO NOT* own or made this item in the pix - simply transfer of pix from Bucket, thank you]


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

mmm not sure about the Macadamia tree, i do know that there are a lot of really unique types of lumber and most come from the Big Island and ALL without fail are gorgeous, just like the state.....man i wish I was back there, but then a place with a garage big enough to work in runs at least 2 mil..........


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

2 million?

Wow. I expect that much if not more.

My parents stayed there for 3 weeks overlooking a bluff that some armed serviceman [retired] had a home of.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Jewelry Box:*

Here is one of my large boxes- I have many different styles.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Jewelry Boxes:*

Here is a couple more of my boxes: One in hickory & one in red oak.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Jewelry box:*

One more box:


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice Crafter. I especially like the middle one with the dove tails or box joints.:thumbsup: 
Hard to tell which on my lil monitor.:huh:


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Very Very Nice. Love those dovetail joints.

Download a free woodworking plan:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a section on Boxes... I think you will like it and get some inspiration here n there...

Look for the Boxes section, down the page a tad...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxfun.html

More boxes made by a real Pro... Good box building information also...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/Knipfer.html


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Jewelry Boxes:*

Thanks a lot Joe those are super nice boxes & a lot of very good information- thanks. Kenny.


----------

